# Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Komponenten:
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-15000U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMD8GX3M2A1866C9)
1 x ASRock Z77E-ITX, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKT0-A0UAYZ) (ist geplant aber noch nicht fest)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP)

und suche hierfür die richtige Kühllösung. Allerdings bin ich mir auf Grund des Mainboard-Layouts, dem RAM und dem Airflow im Prodigy nicht sicher, welches die beste Kühllösung darstellt.
Ein normaler Luftkühler (ohne Inkompatiblität zum RAM; wenn ja welcher) oder eine all-in-one-Wasserkühlung.

Gruß


----------



## Anticrist (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Nimm eine AiO Kühlung.. hatte das Problem das mein Phantek NDblabla nicht mehr passte, da das RAM zu hoch ist, auch nach abschrauben der Silberbügel
und 5°C besser als der Phantek ist sie auch noch

Nimm die Corsair h110 respektive h110i (die gleiche nur andere Lüfter)


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Und ein so großer Radiator passt da auch rein......

Bestimmt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Der Prolimatech Samuel 17 und der Thermalright AXP 100 passen. Beide sind aber zum Übertakten mit Spannungserhöhung zu schwach, da die Abwärme der Grafikkarte in einem Mini-ITX Case die CPU-Kühlung stark beeinflusst.

Bei einer AIO-Wakü empfehle ich die Corsair H90. Ein Dual Radiator wie bei der H110 ist nicht nötig. Bei der H90 bleibt wenigstens die Pumpe mit 0,2 Sone leise und bei dem Lüfter kannst du selber noch Hand anlegen.


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei einer AIO-Wakü empfehle ich die Corsair H90. Ein Dual Radiator wie bei der H110 ist nicht nötig. Bei der H90 bleibt wenigstens die Pumpe mit 0,2 Sone leise und bei dem Lüfter kannst du selber noch Hand anlegen.


 
Sprich den Lüfter austauschen oder per Software?


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Lüfter austauschen. Eine Software zur Steuerung der Lüfter ist nicht dabei.

PCGH hat bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 100% 4.3 Sone, bei 75% 2 Sone und bei 50% 0,7 Sone gemessen.


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Welche alternativen Lüfter sind denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## cryzen (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

also ich bin mit den enermax cluster sehr zu frieden werde aber alle lüfter bei meinen case austauschen gegen  Noctua Lüfter


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Einen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A). Die wurden speziell für Radiatoren entwickelt. Mit PMW, aber teurer: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS. 
Oder du regelst mit einem 7 Volt Adapter den originalen Lüfter der H90 und schaust ob dir das Ergebiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke taugt.


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Einen Macho würde ich ein Kompaktwasserkühlung immer vorziehen, allerdings gibts nur 2 Sockel 1155 Boards auf denen man ordentlich Luftkühler wie den Macho installieren kann: Produktvergleich ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI70-G0EAY0DZ), EVGA Z77 Stinger, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-17066U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du das Board also schon hast, kommst du also leider um ein neues Board oder eine Kompaktwasserkühlung nicht rum


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Einen Macho würde ich ein Kompaktwasserkühlung immer vorziehen, allerdings gibts nur 2 Sockel 1155 Boards auf denen man ordentlich Luftkühler wie den Macho installieren kann: Produktvergleich ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI70-G0EAY0DZ), EVGA Z77 Stinger, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-17066U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wenn du das Board also schon hast, kommst du also leider um ein neues Board oder eine Kompaktwasserkühlung nicht rum


 
Das Board habe ich noch nicht. 

Die Frage wäre also "neues" Board + Lüftkühlung oder ASRock + Corsair H90 + Noiseblocker NB.

Was wäre denn für's Prodigy sinnvoller?


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn du das Board noch nicht hast dann nimm keine AIO Wakü.


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Okay. Dann nehm ich das ASUS Board, mit 'nem Macho?

Ehm, ... ich bin ja noch im richtigen Forum.  
Macht es Sinn die Lüfter beim Prodigy auszutauschen? LED-Lüfter hätten iwie auch was. Ich dachte an 1 x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) 1 x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm,  750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R)

Taugen die was?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Die roten Enermax T.B.Apollish habe ich im BitFenix Prodigy. Sind sehr gute LED-Lüfter 

Du kannst Dir ja mal mein Tagebuch anschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-short-time-diary-highend-goes-mini-itx.html


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Jetzt müssten die Enermax nur noch lieferbar sein


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



Softy schrieb:


> Die roten Enermax T.B.Apollish habe ich im BitFenix Prodigy. Sind sehr gute LED-Lüfter
> 
> Du kannst Dir ja mal mein Tagebuch anschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-short-time-diary-highend-goes-mini-itx.html



Da habe ich sie her  übrigens sehr gutes Tagebuch!

Öhm, .. du hattest ja zwischenzeitlich die schwarze Meshfront drinne, oder? Kommt da der Lüftereffekt gut, sichtbar durch? Rein subjektiv betrachtet. Auf Bildern sieht man das ja nie so gut. 



> Jetzt müssten die Enermax nur noch lieferbar sein



Das will ich doch stark hoffen


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



azer schrieb:


> Da habe ich sie her  übrigens sehr gutes Tagebuch!
> 
> Öhm, .. du hattest ja zwischenzeitlich die schwarze Meshfront drinne, oder? Kommt da der Lüftereffekt gut, sichtbar durch? Rein subjektiv betrachtet. Auf Bildern sieht man das ja nie so gut.



Danke 

Vorne habe ich ja den 230mm BitFenix Spectre drin, der ist vom LED-Effekt im Vergleich zu den T.B. Apollish's eher... traurig  Der Lüfter ist eh aus, wenn ich nicht gerade spiele, aber auch wenn der volles Rohr läuft, ist der Effekt duch das Meshgitter nicht so toll. Ich kann später mal ein Foto machen, wenn Du magst.


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



Softy schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Vorne habe ich ja den 230mm BitFenix Spectre drin, der ist vom LED-Effekt im Vergleich zu den T.B. Apollish's eher... traurig  Der Lüfter ist eh aus, wenn ich nicht gerade spiele, aber auch wenn der volles Rohr läuft, ist der Effekt duch das Meshgitter nicht so toll. Ich kann später mal ein Foto machen, wenn Du magst.


 
Meinst du, dass liegt am Lüfter oder am Meshgitter? Sehr nett von dir, aber das brauchst du nicht, danke.


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Das liegt schon eher am Lüfter, denn oben ist ja auch ein Meshgitter und man sieht die T.B.Apollish's recht gut durch.


----------



## azer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Das ist gut 

Ich werde mir die Apollish's einfach mal bestellen und später einbauen. Wenn's nicht gut ausschaut, wird's halt wieder zurückgesendet 

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Dann viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen 

Feedback wäre natürlich super


----------



## shadie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Warum werden hier eigentlich immer die unpraktischen Corsairteile angepriesen?

Ich habe eine ANtec H2O920 und die hat eine mitgelieferte Software mit der man die Pumpen und Lüftergeschwindigkeit regeln kann ohnewie bei der Corsair H das Gehäuse aufschrauben zu müssen.

Zudem kühlt Sie meinen I7 3820 mit 4,4 ghz fast lautlos (natürlich nur mit Noctua Lüftern)


----------



## Carlo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung (Asrock z77-itx-Board, BF-Prodigy). Ich habe mich, nach langem hin und her, unzähligen gelesenen Treads, schlussendlich für die H60 (2nd Gen.) von Corsair entscheiden. Komplettiert wird das Gespann mit einem eLoop.


----------



## CoreLHD (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



shadie schrieb:


> Warum werden hier eigentlich immer die unpraktischen Corsairteile angepriesen?
> 
> Ich habe eine ANtec H2O920 und die hat eine mitgelieferte Software mit der man die Pumpen und Lüftergeschwindigkeit regeln kann ohnewie bei der Corsair H das Gehäuse aufschrauben zu müssen.
> 
> Zudem kühlt Sie meinen I7 3820 mit 4,4 ghz fast lautlos (natürlich nur mit Noctua Lüftern)



Corsair H80i/H100i kann man auch per Software steuern. (Corsair-Link)


----------



## shadie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

Oh ok das ist neu 

Hatte vorher die H100 und da musste man das Gehäuse aufmachen um der Pumpe beine zu machen


----------



## PremiumPlaya (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe noch 3x T.B. Apollish Red 120mm zu Hause, habe sie im März 2013 gekauft und mir kurz danach ein neues Gehäuse gekauft und da passen die nicht so wirklich rein.

Sind auch bei ebay Kleinanzeigen drinne wenn du Interesse daran hast...Rechnung von Caseking alles dabei und kaum gelaufen...


----------



## azer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*



Carlo schrieb:


> Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung (Asrock z77-itx-Board, BF-Prodigy). Ich habe mich, nach langem hin und her, unzähligen gelesenen Treads, schlussendlich für die H60 (2nd Gen.) von Corsair entscheiden. Komplettiert wird das Gespann mit einem eLoop.


 
Wie macht sich die H60 denn?



> Dann viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen
> 
> Feedback wäre natürlich super



Feedback kommt, wenn alles geplant und bestellt ist, mittels Tagebuch / Casemod


----------



## Carlo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Luft- oder AIO-Wasserkühlung?*

@azer: Keine Ahnung. Habe sie noch nicht verbaut. Mit fehlt noch der Prozi.
Ich vervollständige hoffentlich im Juni die fehlenden Teile und bringe dann das System an den Start.
Sobald ich weiß wie die H60 läuft, poste ich das Ergebniss.


----------

